

TLS scan results for October 2014 - jvehent
http://securitypitfalls.wordpress.com/2014/10/25/october-2014-results-big-changes/

======
jvehent
"SSLv3 support has taken a blow, its use has fallen by over 26%, bringing its
support to 69.5% [of sites]"

That's not enough! Administrators still don't pay enough attention to their
crypto configurations. We try to make this easier in Mozilla's guidelines [1],
but it still is a complex and mostly misunderstood topic.

[1]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS)

